

Another static blog generator in Python, minimal blog support - hit9
https://github.com/hit9/lilac

======
sirclueless
I take it the example blog is in Chinese? 90% of the text is just that unicode
block character that represents a character I can't see.

~~~
hit9
Oh, sorry. Now I create a demo site, which is in English. Check this site
<http://lilac.hit9.org>

